# Grape prices ?



## AmityFlatts (Feb 27, 2013)

For those of you who buy grapes for making wine, how much do you pay per pound for grapes? I assume it matters on the variety of grape, but if you have bought grapes how much did you pay per pound and for what kind of quantity and species?

I have never bought wine grapes, and hope to install a small vineyard and hoped to sell some grapes at some point to offset some cost. I could sell to a winery and be done with one sale, but would think I could get better pricing selling to small home wine makers.

Thanks,


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 27, 2013)

I only buy juice, but it can vary between $4 and $20 a gallon. Very dependant on variety.


----------



## Gmichaelcellars (Feb 27, 2013)

I purchased 100 lbs of lodi, CA barbera grapes for 50 dollars from an area grower with a good reputation.


----------



## lonesomechicken (Feb 27, 2013)

I live by Madison WI and last fall I went to a small u-pick vineyard that sells grapes to area winemakers. They had like 12 different varities and the more lbs you bought the cheaper they became. I bought over 50 lbs. I thought I got a great deal. mitchell-vineyard.com


----------



## ShtWine (Feb 27, 2013)

Illinois Appelation Grapes $800-$1800/ton based on type/quality.


----------



## novalou (Feb 27, 2013)

AmityFlatts said:


> For those of you who buy grapes for making wine, how much do you pay per pound for grapes? I assume it matters on the variety of grape, but if you have bought grapes how much did you pay per pound and for what kind of quantity and species?
> 
> I have never bought wine grapes, and hope to install a small vineyard and hoped to sell some grapes at some point to offset some cost. I could sell to a winery and be done with one sale, but would think I could get better pricing selling to small home wine makers.
> 
> Thanks,



0.20/lb for u-pick, 0.40/lb per-picked Concord
$1.00/lb bulk California grapes, delivered in a crate to Ohio.
$45/36lb box of California grapes, delivered to Ohio.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 28, 2013)

We don't get the deals y'all do....

Muscadines U-Pick $6/gallon
or at another place
Muscadines U-Pick $1.50/pound
(The $6 gallon is the better deal, since a gallon is about 5 pounds)

Norton U-Pick $1.50/pound
Concord U-Pick $1.50/pound
Blueberries U-Pick $8/gallon; they pick, $11

The Concord is actually the best deal there, since they do not willingly grow in such hot surroundings.


----------



## novalou (Feb 28, 2013)

jswordy said:


> We don't get the deals y'all do....
> 
> Muscadines U-Pick $6/gallon
> or at another place
> ...



I'm in Ohio, Concord grapes are pretty easy to come by.


----------

